# On a scale of 1-10 how frugal are you?



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

Being frugal is a huge part in saving and being financially independent, on a scale of 1 to 10 how frugal would you say you are? What made you decide on that number?


I would say I am an 8 out of 10 because though I do make frugal choices most of the time time, I also enjoy to splurge once in a while. I'll see something on sale that I didn't budget for or that isn't on the list of things to get. 

How frugal do you consider yourself?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

while both are date;

I cut my formal frugal teeth at the time of the Tightwad Gazette being publish and year bound and found in libraries.

Then I read 'Your Money or Your Life'.

I am pretty cheap 
I cut my own hair- balding - so not really a challenge.
I do a lot of basic auto maintenance on my own.
I have fixed my own clothes dryer and gas furnace and dishwasher when they have broken down it the past.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A number does not mean much. Since you also want to enjoy the journey, stick to a few basic principles : 1) live within your means, 2) try to put away 10% of gross salary into investments (or principal buydowns of a mortgage with an aim to get rid of the mortgage in 15-20 years max), 3) avoid consumer debt, 4) spend the rest if you wish.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I agree w the savings pts above. It is harder when you are younger , but avoid debt of any kind. You will have to usually for a mortgage and maybe a car (many save up and pay cash) but other than that no debt. If you want to buy something, save up for it and pay cash.

It gives you a much greater appreciation of how hard it is to save $.


----------



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy said:


> I agree w the savings pts above. It is harder when you are younger , but avoid debt of any kind. You will have to usually for a mortgage and maybe a car (many save up and pay cash) but other than that no debt. If you want to buy something, save up for it and pay cash.
> 
> It gives you a much greater appreciation of how hard it is to save $.


Indeed! Once I pay off the consumer debt I currently have I will never buy something I can't buy cash with, I feel like if you can't pay cash you don't have the money for it.



AltaRed said:


> A number does not mean much. Since you also want to enjoy the journey, stick to a few basic principles : 1) live within your means, 2) try to put away 10% of gross salary into investments (or principal buydowns of a mortgage with an aim to get rid of the mortgage in 15-20 years max), 3) avoid consumer debt, 4) spend the rest if you wish.


I appreciate you sharing some basic principles 



Ponderling said:


> while both are date;
> 
> I cut my formal frugal teeth at the time of the Tightwad Gazette being publish and year bound and found in libraries.
> 
> ...


Wow! You seem very handy!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a fine line between frugal and cheap. It is important to not be cheap no matter how much money you have.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think the numbers mean anything on a scale of 1 to 10. What is a 10 etc? It doesn't really matter unless you provide guidance on what the numbers mean.

In terms of frugality, I think I almost always get good value for my money and more importantly I know what I value in life and therefore spend my money accordingly. 

At the surface, I probably do not look like I am very frugal. i have a lot of stuff, I have some very expensive stuff, we spend lots on activities, and if we want some thing we buy it. The other night, we paid for our daughters while team for premium ice cream, however, I had some coupons, got an AMA discount, and they gave me a whole bunch of frequent buyer cards. Is that frugal or not. 

Beneath the surface, I think I am frugal. We have no debt other than investments properties. Max out all our registered investment accounts We have cash available for major purchases, but we put it on our credit cards to get free stuff but paid in full. I buy things on sale, and know the best prices so when I do buy it's at the best price. I make a lot from scratch, but still value my time. 

I don't like paying more than I have to but I try to never be cheap or greedy. I will always pay more than my fair share, offer to pay for others. When visiting with friends and family, we are always in for activities even if they are expensive.


Now, I have no idea how frugal I am.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*@ #5*


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a total skinflint. Is that 7 or 8?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I tip 20+% at restaurants and I never especially shop on seniors' Tuesday's. I always get the seniors' discount at movies and on transit.


----------



## lagagnon (Apr 13, 2017)

There is a fine line between "frugality" and "cheapness". The first is good, the second is not. If you find yourself unwilling to buy a few beers for your friends once in a while, tip 15% for good service, or not giving gifts where and when they may be expected, then you have crossed the line to being a cheap *******, which is never good.

But frugality pays its rewards in the long term. My wife and I were able to retire at a relatively young age because we simply watched our expenses and never bought unnecessary luxuries.

Good luck with your saving scheme....


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm gonna say 5. Many of you wouldn't consider me frugal at all. I buy coffee at Tim Hortons a couple of times a week, eat lunches and dinners out. I bought my last two vehicles new off of the lot. I travel multiple times a year.

That said, I live in the same starter home I bought 15 years ago. I keep my vehicles until I have over 200,000Km on them. I shop carefully when I buy medium to higher end items.


----------



## Monsieur Rioux (Jun 13, 2017)

I prefer to think in terms of value for money.

Pay attention to supermarket flyers, have an idea how often good deals come around and buy when stuff is at the best price. Buy oranges and peaches this week, apples and water melon next week.

If chickens are on offer this week buy a couple, next week it will be pork chops. Drop in at a different store for a couple of bargains if it's near where you have an appointment anyway.

The savings will pay for other treats like a bottle of wine.

Expect to need a laptop soon? Check out what specs you're happy with, see the deals offered by the likes of BestBuy and Staples over a month or so, get to see the pattern and swoop for your purchase when the time is right. Be contented when you buy one for $150 less than it was 2 weeks ago and again this week.

Value for money = the same quality, but for less.


----------



## Monsieur Rioux (Jun 13, 2017)

> I prefer to think in terms of value for money.


Good example today. 

By no stretch of the imagination would it normally be considered frugal to buy Häagen-Dazs ice cream.

But my supermarket rewards card was giving me bonus points worth $10 just for spending $100, extra points for buying Häagen-Dazs which effectively meant it was half price, plus the stuff was on special of about a third off.

Excellent value for money when all taken into consideration.

As long as I like it of course :smile:


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd give myself a 5 too. I'm frugal in some ways but not others. I try to be more value and efficiency orientated. For something really low on the cost scale and I know I'm going to use, I'm not going to give it a lot of analysis and just buy it. For something more expensive, discretionary in usage, or has ongoing costs, I'll evaluate it more whether I want to fork out the cash on it. Though, if there's something I really want, I'll get it. Some things I'll want to spend the time on whereas others I'll just want to throw money at it.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably a 7 or 8 out of 10.

Rarely travel; haven't been on a plane since 2007. (I would like to travel more in the future, though.)

The idea of paying someone to do something makes me cringe, especially when they often charge $100+ just for the service call. The list of things I've fixed includes basically every type of appliance, electrical, lawn mowers, TVs, computers, and more I can't remember offhand.

Never owned a car newer than 10 years (and never paid more than $6000 for any car).

My car needed new tires this year, so rather than go buy new ones I searched out a pair of near-new ones on Craigslist for less than half of the new price. Okay, I did pay to have them mounted on the rims, so I'll deduct a few frugal points for that (though I think it was money well spent -- have you ever tried to mount your own tires?).

My computer that I built myself is almost 8 years old, and after upgrading the RAM and a few other parts it's still perfectly usual. I don't play the newest games, so I don't need a really powerful PC. I did buy myself a new laptop for $1200 last year, but my old one was 7 years old.

Only owned 3 cell phones in the last 12 years (didn't own any until 2005). Also never had a data plan, and only spend about $100 a year on prepaid minutes.

On the non-frugal end of things, I probably spend $100 a month on eating out and another $50 at the cinema, and I have no problem with that. I also buy a few new pairs of pants and shirts every year, rather than buying them at a thrift store.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

speaking of frugal it's summertime, i'm back to growing new plants from beet tops, radish tops, rutabaga tops, kohlrabi tops.

the catch is whether the cuttings will root or not. If they don't root, one will harvest one small salad-size growth of new green leaves, not as big as the parent plant, but that wll be all.

if they do root - it's rare - one will get a whole new plant that'll flower with edible flowers, keep on producing beautiful salad greens for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

My dad always taught me:
- Never spend what you don't have. Save first, then buy. 
- Common items should be bought bulk and when you don't need them.
- Your freezer should always be bigger than your fridge.
- No place will feed you better than your own.
- Save money no matter how much you make.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> speaking of frugal it's summertime, i'm back to growing new plants from beet tops, radish tops, rutabaga tops, kohlrabi tops.
> 
> the catch is whether the cuttings will root or not. If they don't root, one will harvest one small salad-size growth of new green leaves, not as big as the parent plant, but that wll be all.
> 
> if they do root - it's rare - one will get a whole new plant that'll flower with edible flowers, keep on producing beautiful salad greens for the rest of the summer.


I wish I had more discipline to grow more stuff. We'll do the odd herb plant, garlic, etc. But I'm jealous of a few of our friends that have beautiful gardens that they're able to harvest some cool veg from.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

nathan79 said:


> Probably a 7 or 8 out of 10.
> 
> Rarely travel; haven't been on a plane since 2007. (I would like to travel more in the future, though.)
> 
> ...


Okay, if you are a 7, I'm like a 1. And most people I know are around -33.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My motto is to never deny myself something today that I might not be around to enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

CalgaryPotato said:


> Okay, if you are a 7, I'm like a 1. And most people I know are around -33.


Well, that's probably the norm. All that consumption keeps the economy moving.

I said 7 or 8 because there are obvious ways I could cut back. I could buy a car that got better fuel economy, or I could even go car-free. It would be a hassle, and I wouldn't be able to haul stuff or see my friends nearly as often, but I could do it. I already mentioned eating out and going to the movies, which I could cut out completely. I'm also sharing a storage locker with someone... I could probably get rid of that if I sold a bunch of stuff. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of space where I'm living, and there are some things such as camping gear, snow tires, and other seasonal stuff that I don't really have room for.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

sags said:


> My motto is to never deny myself something today that I might not be around to enjoy tomorrow.


Well, I suppose that's okay as long as you don't have excessive wants. I suspect that most people following that motto would be broke.

There's a lot of stuff I want, but I try to prioritize things. A new cell phone with a better camera might be something I'd enjoy, but the overall increase in enjoyment would be slight. I'd rather save that money or spend on something more worthwhile.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't know that we are frugal. Perhaps to a certain extent when we had children and a mortgage. We would not enter into any form of consumer debt. We certainly focus more on value than we do on price. Not cheap and we do spend money. Especially on travel. Quite a lot recently on household items since moving. Mostly from higher end furniture stores where we feel that we obtained better value for our dollar.

It depends where you are in life and the resources that you have. I recently splurged on a second car, a summer car. Did not need it but wanted it. Spent about 1/4 of what I could have spent for the same amount of enjoyment/utility. Was that buy decision extravagant or frugul? Guess it depends on your lens.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

nathan79 said:


> Well, that's probably the norm. All that consumption keeps the economy moving.
> 
> I said 7 or 8 because there are obvious ways I could cut back. I could buy a car that got better fuel economy, or I could even go car-free. It would be a hassle, and I wouldn't be able to haul stuff or see my friends nearly as often, but I could do it. I already mentioned eating out and going to the movies, which I could cut out completely. I'm also sharing a storage locker with someone... I could probably get rid of that if I sold a bunch of stuff. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of space where I'm living, and there are some things such as camping gear, snow tires, and other seasonal stuff that I don't really have room for.


It does, we have to be thankful for the spenders. If everyone was frugal it'd be bad.

It's all perspective. The trade off between buying a more expensive car with better fuel economy may depend on how much you drive. And being totally car less can be impractical depending on your lifestyle.

Also I'd say renting half a storage locker instead of upgrading to a bigger house, is a good, not bad example of frugality!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I would say I'm a 6 or 7. I don't buy secondhand clothes; I just don't buy many clothes, period. I don't know my way around the thrift shops. I budget. I just had a "no spend" period at the end of my credit card cycle: I didn't spend any money for five days. On the other hand, I bought nice patio furniture recently.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I never feel any joy thinking about the trip that I didn't take or the concert tickets that I didn't buy. 

You can be too frugal. I probably was for most of my life. Now, not so much.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

I've used the same Pizza73 bag in my bathroom wastebasket since 2014.


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

I am an 8 and my wife is a 9. I bought her a Prada wallet for $900+tax and she exchanged it for a Ferragamo which was only $600+tax.


----------



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm pretty cheap. I don't like spending money on eating out. I buy plain clothes. Joe Fresh t-shirts and old navy khaki shorts. Everything else I'll get at winners. 
I'd walk a few blocks instead of driving if it's only 2 bags of groceries. 
I try and fix everything I can on my own. Which I encourage everyone to do with all the tips and tricks you can find on YouTube. 
I'm lucky to live in an area where I have every grocery and hardware store close by. I always check online at each hardware store in order to pay the least as possible. 
We use that FLIPP app a lot, especially for groceries. We'll fill our freezer with meat and chicken when it's on sale at Fortinos since their stuff is a lot better than the others. 
We go to the library for books and I'll be checking out Hamilton's tool library for tools in the future. 
The end goal is to retire early and have dividends pay for winters in Florida. If that means not buying useless crap that's fine with me.


----------



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

Mortgage u/w said:


> My dad always taught me:
> - Never spend what you don't have. Save first, then buy.
> - Common items should be bought bulk and when you don't need them.
> - Your freezer should always be bigger than your fridge.
> ...


Wow! I really admire what your dad taught you about money. Those are so really good tips, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

GalacticPineapple said:


> I've used the same Pizza73 bag in my bathroom wastebasket since 2014.


I've used a small hot pink shopping bag from Holt Renfrew for years now, I shop there so I always have a few kicking around.

I volunteer at the public library and get all the free used books and dvds and cds I could ever want. I volunteer at the theatre so I get to see new plays for free same with the opera and ballet and symphony. I cut the cord 4-5 years ago and use rabbit ears for the local news. I walk or take the bus everywhere I need to go. I use coupons at the grocery store but if I want something I buy it regardless of the price. I also shop at Winners and buy books on Amazon the few that I buy every year instead of a bookstore. I get my haircut at the school and thinking of doing that for teeth cleanings also as the dentist charges almost $500 for that.

I dunno, maybe I am cheap and not just careful.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

I was going to say I'm a 6 or 7. But after reading through this thread, compared to the people who posted here, I'm at best a 4. My wife thinks I'm an 8 though. I guess everything's relative.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

bettyboop said:


> I've used a small hot pink shopping bag from Holt Renfrew for years now, I shop there so I always have a few kicking around.


Why would a frugal person shop at Holt Renfrew?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> Why would a frugal person shop at Holt Renfrew?


Once upon a time I had a gf who had a couple of large Holt Renfrew shopping bags, which she carefully preserved. She would buy most of her clothes at Value Village in Vancouver, but keep the HR bags in the trunk of her car. There, she would transfer her purchases from those large white red-lettered VV bags (recognizable from a mile off) into her HR bags so that, when she returned to her apartment building in the West End, she would be seen leaving the parking lot and getting on the elevator appearing to have shopped at HR. She felt it important to keep up certain appearances.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Doesn't everybody keep their shopping at Value Village a secret? I went through a brief rough patch in the 90s and shopped there for a while. I never told anybody until years later. They had some nice clothing for pennies on the dollar. A $99 suit will always look like a $99 suit. A gently used $2,000 suit that you bought for $99 at value village looks like a $2,000 suit.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...does everybody else also water down their dish suds, w'wiper anti-freeze, vinegar, windex & all other spray cleaners etc. ...????


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

^ Only my Canadian Club, speaking of which ...


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...does everybody else also water down their dish suds, w'wiper anti-freeze, vinegar, windex & all other spray cleaners etc. ...????


Yes, and I follow what my mother used to do and put a bit of vinegar in the ketchup bottle when it's down to the last thick bit of ketchup that does not want to be coaxed out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Yes, and I follow what my mother used to do and put a bit of vinegar in the ketchup bottle when it's down to the last thick bit of ketchup that does not want to be coaxed out.


you actually BUY bottles of ketchup?....when packets are free for the taking every day at McD's, a&w, DQ. BK etc....???


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

rikk2 said:


> ^ Only my Canadian Club, speaking of which ...


...hahahaha...hic!.....


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> you actually BUY bottles of ketchup?....when packets are free for the taking every day at McD's, a&w, DQ. BK etc....???


Oh dear, I just failed Frugality 101. :sorrow:


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> Why would a frugal person shop at Holt Renfrew?


I dunno, maybe that means I'm not frugal?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Mukhang pera said:


> Yes, and I follow what my mother used to do and put a bit of vinegar in the ketchup bottle when it's down to the last thick bit of ketchup that does not want to be coaxed out.



only ketchup? not mayonnaise & mustard jars as well?

each:


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> only ketchup? not mayonnaise & mustard jars as well?
> 
> each:


Mais of course!


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

10/10? I dumpster dive and don't own a vehicle but am in the top one percent of earners.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Back when we were saving money like lunatics, I used to regularly tell my wife how poor we are. We were saving about 85% of our rather high take-home for several years and using it to buy real estate.

I realized it was getting to be a bit much when my wife made some of the most horrendous popcorn I've ever had in my life. The problem turned out to be that she was using unpopped kernels from previous batches.

That was a phase in which we were building an empire. These days, things have loosened up to the point we can afford to buy new popcorn.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

To complete the circle...

When we got together as a couple, we both had emerged from life events that stripped us of the bulk of our net worths.

She told me she wanted to retire as early as possible so I told her we would have to save heavily to fund our investments. "Ok".

Suffice to say, we somewhat overshot our goals.

These days, I consider cheap living to be good living. I have no need of the latest phone and social pressure toward compulsive spending has no affect on me, although it once did. Ironically, we could afford that stuff now.

We're both delighted to have a little bit of financial stability so we can do whatever we want. It took until I am 50 but we made it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a little ol' plaque on the wall -that I got from old aunt- that I glance at every now & then:
_"My riches consist not in the extent of my possessions, but in the fewness of my wants"_


----------



## BigMonkey (May 31, 2016)

I'd probably rate myself a 6 or 7. 

I rarely buy new clothes, don't really own anything fancy or brand named, and buy store brand items.

But will travel every year, buy lunch and coffee everyday, and willing to go out to eat or drink several times a week with friends.

After this reflection....Maybe I'm actually lower on frugal scale? Maybe around a 3 or 4. I guess I'm stuff poor and belly rich?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> Mais of course!


Mais oui, bien sûr


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> I realized it was getting to be a bit much when my wife made some of the most horrendous popcorn I've ever had in my life. The problem turned out to be that she was using unpopped kernels from previous batches.
> 
> That was a phase in which we were building an empire. These days, things have loosened up to the point we can afford to buy new popcorn.


You post reminded me of when did the same, i was so determined to get those last little kernel popped, I tried m6 hot air pooper, my microwave, and even my hot stove top ON THE SAME kernels. The few kernels I did get to pop in one of the attempts varied from ‘not awful’ to ‘there is not way something that tastes like that should be in your body’. My house also smelled awful too. 

Thanks for the memories and laugh. Glad to hear you are successful enough to buy new popcorn along with other things.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is pretty standard that people spend less as they age because they don't need anything or have less ambition to go and do things, so I am not sure it is connected to frugality as such.

We spend as much, but no so much on ourselves anymore. Our family is able to put some of our money to better use than we can at this stage of life.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Plugging Along said:


> You post reminded me of when did the same...


Isn't it interesting how these sort of things tend to be some of the most pleasant memories?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Used to be a 7 or 8 but probably a 5 or 6 these days.

Same in the handsome department.. :hopelessness:


----------



## wert (Jan 26, 2014)

My kids would say 10 as at a restaurant I squeeze the lemon that comes with the fish and chips, and mix it with a sugar pack to make lemonade for them at the table; I say 5 as I took them out to a restaurant in the first place!


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

OK. It's time to stop kidding around and get serious.

How many CostCo hot dogs have you eaten?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

TomB16 said:


> OK. It's time to stop kidding around and get serious.
> 
> How many CostCo hot dogs have you eaten?


Too many in the past but I have given them up for the past few years.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

cainvest said:


> Too many in the past but I have given them up for the past few years.



Me too. I gave sworn off. Why pay $1.50 (a price set about 30 years ago) when one can wander the aisles and make a meal off all the free samples? Liberté, égalité, fraternité et frugalité!


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd say a 10 for me ... the 2005 Jeep was getting a bit frayed, got myself a new to me 2017 Grand Cherokee Limited, 26,000 kms ... saved myself $17,600 over a new 2017 ... and ... also through frugality, paid in cash :triumphant:


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

cainvest said:


> Too many in the past but I have given them up for the past few years.


Me too. I used to look forward to going with my friends to CostCo for a dog. A couple of years ago, I switched to the pizza because I didn't care for the stinky belches from the hot dogs.

That's how I knew I had enough money to retire.


----------



## paigej (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd say I'm a 7 on a scale of 1 to 10 because I always make sure I pay my bills and put money into my savings above all else. Although when it comes to vacationing, I tend to worry less about what I'm spending, as long as I'm enjoying my time. It seems to work out in my favor though because my subconscious frugal mindset never fully goes away.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

rikk2 said:


> I'd say a *10* for me ... the 2005 Jeep was getting a bit frayed, got myself a new to me 2017 Grand Cherokee Limited, 26,000 kms ... saved myself $17,600 over a new 2017 ... and ... also through frugality, paid in cash :triumphant:


A 10...right... :wink:


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

No one here is a 10. To learn what 10 means, come back in your next life as the 6th child of a poor family in a 3rd world country.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ That would help one learn / understand poverty, not necessarily frugality.

Poor = we can't afford that, Frugal = we choose not to buy that.

At least that's how I see it.

Cheap vs Frugal would be a topic for another thread.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

peterk said:


> A 10...right... :wink:


And ... through frugality over the years ... thoughtful spending, taking care of the stuff I have, and on and on ... paid in cash (well ok, bank draft) for a comfortable/presumably reliable/presumably will last me at least 15 years ... did the Krown thing last week/presumably my last vehicle/hey, I still enjoy driving ... these days more comfortably than in the past/vehicle ... and so far I'm a happy guy, really really liking this new to me 2017 Jeep ... 10/10 ... :listening_headphone

My 2 cents ... I don't think frugality contributes significantly to the accumulation of wealth/savings/stuff ... working/investing/whatever does that ... what it can do though is help considerably in the maintenance/management of wealth/savings/stuff.

Did I mention the jeep came with the optional sun roof? Nice ...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

rikk2 said:


> My 2 cents ... I don't think frugality contributes significantly to the accumulation of wealth/savings/stuff ... working/investing/whatever does that ... what it can do though is help considerably in the maintenance/management of wealth/savings/stuff.


100% agreed.

And I hope you went with the V8.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

peterk said:


> And I hope you went with the V8.


Off topic: Understood, I think, and if so, my understanding, most if not all gasoline here in Ontario is derived from overseas oil, not the stuff from out your way ... sad. Back on topic, frugality: I went with the V6 :encouragement: ... according to the flow meter the V6 @ 295 hp (haven't looked at the power curves yet but I was typically not much more than 1800 rpm @ 80 hp with the old jeep on the highway) along with the 8 speed, low rolling resistance tires, and my acquired over the years moderate driving style has given me 11.1 litres/100km combined for the last tankful ... much much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

It is all quite relative so it is difficult to quantify. To me, being "frugal" means getting the maximum benefit per dollar spent whereas being "stingy" means depriving yourself or others when spending would provide more benefit or comfort than having the money sitting in the bank. As such, I try to allow myself more leeway to spend as my means increase. So what is frugal at the start of one's career may appear differently than frugality towards the end of one's career.


----------



## Dealslovers (Mar 30, 2018)

BeautifulAngel said:


> Being frugal is a huge part in saving and being financially independent, on a scale of 1 to 10 how frugal would you say you are? What made you decide on that number?
> 
> 
> I would say I am an 8 out of 10 because though I do make frugal choices most of the time time, I also enjoy to splurge once in a while. I'll see something on sale that I didn't budget for or that isn't on the list of things to get.
> ...


I love collect point, coupon deals all the time. Always in search of sales opportunity to save. I will say I'm 6 on a scale of 1 to 10.
Always save!


----------

